# Great deal on 60D



## Scuba (Jan 4, 2013)

Anyone else see this deal on BH?  I saw it on slickdeals.net, you have to add the kit then in the accessories window that pops up add the 70-300mm IS lens and it discounts it in the cart.  Looks like a smoking deal to me, not that I need it but I wanted to share if anyone is in the market.

For $1098

Bundle Includes:

Canon EOS 60D Digital SLR Camera Body
Canon EF-S 18-135mm IS Lens
Canon EF 70-300mm IS Lens
Lexar 16GB SDHC Class 10 UHS-I
Vello FreeWave Wireless Remote Shutter Release
Pearstone LP-E6 Lithium-Ion Battery Pack (7.4V 1450mAh)
Lowepro Toploader Zoom 50 AW Bag (Black)


----------



## _HH_ (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, this might be the trigger that convinces me to get a 60D


----------



## Dao (Jan 4, 2013)

The -$300 for the 70-300mm IS lens with Canon 60D or 7D happened for awhile in Amazon.

Amazon.com: Canon DSLR and Lens Bundle Savings


Currently the 60D with 18-135 is out of stock, only body or 18-200mm combo.


----------

